# Great Pyr Baby-Houston Humane Soc.-TX



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

It looks like this Pyr is no longer available. I hope there has been a happy ending...


----------



## dmfla (Aug 1, 2007)

Does anyone know what happened to him????


----------



## Tessa's Mom (Jun 28, 2007)

If you got to the end of the story, it was just posted today that Max is HOME again!! Happy Ending after a long tiring journey of rescuing!!! Th


----------



## dmfla (Aug 1, 2007)

ty i read about it, beautiful dog


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Another happy ending.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Here is the Happy Ending!!*

For some reason Petfinder would not let Denise post the update. 

*Here we go:


Denise asked me to post this-for some reason PF is not working for her to post!! 


I went to the Houston and begged for them to give Max back to me. They did!!!!!!!!!!!! 

I didn't even have to wait the for my adoption papers to be checked. I balled like a baby and after paying the he came home with me. He has had a bath and eaten some of his food and is now sleeping. 

God is so good!!!!! 

I tried to post on petfinder but it wouldn't let me sign in. If you get this please post for me until I can figure out what the problem is. I need to thank everyone who offered me help and prayers. 

Max is home. Thank you Jesus. 

Love, Denise*


----------

